# Can't get mug press working!!!



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently attempted to start my own business printing mug but I am failing.
I bought a ricoh SG3110dn printer (after reading someone prints iphone cases with it) paper/tape etc and a pixmax mug press.

I can not get any of it working, as soon as I put the mug in the mug press no print appears on the mug. Is it the printer? The press? 
If anyone knows please help


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

Is this a sublimation printer and you are printing w/ sub ink onto sub paper, wrapping it around a mug and putting the mug into a heated mug press?


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm sure it's a sumlimation printer and the inks came with the printer, and the paper came with the press so it can't be the paper, I'm lost with what to do :/


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

I searched the forums w/ ricoh SG3110dn and it seems alot of people have discussed problems. You might try it and see if someone has already faced your issue. I'm not familiar with your printer but generally if you have sub ink on sub paper and wrap it around a mug and slap it in your heat press...hey are you using sublimatable mugs? Because this wont work on regular ceramics, it needs to have the special coating on it to receive the dye.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I have tried looking on several websites for help but haven't found anything, I bought it all from amazon and they are she correct mugs. I also researched more into the printer and the exact one is on ebay as a sublimation printer so I do have the right printer. I'll just have to do some more research to see what I can do  I thought it was going to be simple! Thank you for your help


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

The printer is fine for sublimation printing. Did it come with sublimation ink or Ricoh ink? Ricoh ink will not work for sublimation.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Honestly I don't know, I would have thought it was sublimation ink as it's a sublimation printer, but I also bought extra sublimation ink which didn't make a difference


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

How long are you leaving it in the press. Try 300 seconds or buy a mug wrap from conde or coastalbusiness and see if it works to determine if its the mug press


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I have been leaving it in only 180 seconds, is that too short? I've had it at 330F


----------



## shartman (Dec 18, 2008)

We do ours at 400F for 3.5 min. In are DK3 Mug Press.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I just tried it at 350F for 300 seconds, mine is a pixmax press, came out a tiny bit clearer, just waiting to see if it wipes off


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

The ink just wipes off, I don't know why


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

First there is no such thing as a "sublimation" printer. There are certain printers that will use sublimation ink on sublimation paper that will work with mug press. The richol 3110 is such. I doubt You Have The Right ink or paper. Easy to tell if you have sublimation ink. Just remove one of the carts and see what it says. If it is Richol ink, you do not have sublimation ink. Now for the paper, wet your forefinger and thumb. Then grab a corner of the paper. One side should should be a bit sticky, if not it is not sublimation paper. Also the print on the paper should be faint and muted, not bright like a photograph. Just checked the Amazon site and searched for Richol sublimation. The result for $179 is a Richol 3110dn with STANDARD INK, not sublimation ink. You will need to order that. FYI that printer With sublimation ink is about $550. The sublimation carts are about $250 for a set. If you do get sublimation ink you willneed to flush the OEM ink from the printer


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you, I have just bought some new inks hoping that was the problem, I've bought the right paper, so the ink must be the problem, thank you all for your help


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Just spent £200 on new ink and the picture barely shows up and just wipes off... Any help?


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

CarolineA said:


> Just spent £200 on new ink and the picture barely shows up and just wipes off... Any help?


Are the mugs sublimation mugs? You can't print on just any mug.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Also, for sublimation your temp is too low. It needs to be 400F at 3 or 4 minutes. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DTak40-PS8[/media]


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you printing on the brightest side of the paper, why don't you try a mug wrap ($35) and put it in the oven, also let the mug cool before touching the ink.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

I use this printer with Sawgrass inks, firstly once you have transferred the ink to your mug or whatever substrate, it should not rub off because the ink actually turns to a gas state under heat and pressure and the gas molecules become part of the polyester coating on the mug(simplified)Sublimation (phase transition) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for full explanation.
So either one of your ink,transfer paper, printing surface are not compatible with the sublimation process, even if you do have your press set up properly you should still get some transfer taking place if all the other factors are compatible.
By the way are you printing onto the correct side of the transfer paper i.e the smooth side, on the Ricoh printers your paper goes in the tray with the non printable side facing up.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I've made sure I'm printing on the right side of the paper, I even printed on both sides to make sure. Here is a link to the paper I bought http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-She...=1389728243&sr=8-2&keywords=Sublimation+paper


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is also a link to the mugs I bought 72 White Blank Coated 11oz Mugs Dishwasher Safe - Sublimation Heat Press: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Cracked Egg (Aug 10, 2009)

Check you're inks...probably running OEM inks...which is NOT sublimation ink. Order sublimation inks from a reputable sublimation supplier & not from just any office store.

I've NEVER had ink rub off. I've had faint transfers (my fault) but they never rubbed off.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I have the right ink, visi-sub ink from lovecut.co.uk
Ricoh SG3110N Sublimation Cartridge


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

After reading this whole thread all I can tell you is that one of your variables is off and I suspect its most likely the mugs. I have no reason for that other than the fact that sublimation mugs look just like regular mugs and its possible that they were mixed up at the warehouse. 

Are the mugs stamped with anything on the bottom? We primarily use Orca or Cactus brand mugs, but I've had others in the past. 

The reason I suspect mugs is that even if the paper is wrong it will still leave an imprint on the mug and it's less likely that the sublimation labeled inks are wrong. 

You have a limited number of variables at play here. Mugs, Ink & Press. The paper really doesn't matter I've seen people sub with bond paper for a copier. It doesn't work well in my opinion but it will work somewhat. Lets take the paper out of the list. 

If you're leaving some kind of an image on the mug the dyes are transferring. If they're wiping off they're transferring but not bonding with the mug. Hence I suspect its the mug. If you dye sub on to cotton it will transfer somewhat but will come off in the was. I think you're dealing with an uncoated mug. 

All of that being said I'm half way around the world and have never seen your setup so I could be entirely wrong, but I do print a case of mugs a day. 

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

Could you tell me specifically what the decal on the bottom of the mug says as well as what is on the box? If it is wiping off I think you have regular ceramic mugs and not a coated ceramic mug used in sublimation.

http://www.cactusmugs.com/ is the company I am most familiar with

Sawgrass

These are the biggest people in sublimation


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm new to all this, so I did my research, bought it all, and thought it was that simple.
The mugs to not say anything on the bottom, I live in the uk so I bought them from the uk amazon website.

Do I need any special software? Once I got it all working I was going to buy photoshop but don't see the point as I can't get it working. Could that be the reason?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

CarolineA said:


> I'm new to all this, so I did my research, bought it all, and thought it was that simple.
> The mugs to not say anything on the bottom, I live in the uk so I bought them from the uk amazon website.
> 
> Do I need any special software? Once I got it all working I was going to buy photoshop but don't see the point as I can't get it working. Could that be the reason?


No, its not software. I'm leaning more and more towards the mugs on this. I just wish you had some other sublimation product or another mug brand to test with.

I don't think anyone did anything nefarious, they just shipped the wrong mugs. They may have even received the wrong mugs and not known.

It sucks, but bad things happen from time to time. Can you find another sublimator in the UK and buy a known good blank mug from them?


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I've tried it on 2 different mugs and got the same result, it could be the mugs I'll buy some more from a different supplier and see if that makes any difference. Thank you


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

CarolineA said:


> I've tried it on 2 different mugs and got the same result, it could be the mugs I'll buy some more from a different supplier and see if that makes any difference. Thank you


Find someone in your area that you can buy a mug from and that way you'll know its good.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Caroline if you PM me your mailing address I will mail you a printed image made with my sublimation ink and paper for you to press. I know my ink and paper work. If you get good results then you know where the problem lies. My best guess at this point is the ink is the problem. Where does your ink supplier get the ink?


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

This is why Conde removes the OEM ink and sends sublimation ink when you buy a Ricoh for sublimation printing. You MUST flush all the OEM(Ricoh) inks from the printer before you put in the sublimation ink.
Also make sure the expiry date of the subli ink is not too close to today, as it will damage your printer if you use it after the expiry date.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

How do you flush the ink out?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

CarolineA said:


> How do you flush the ink out?


Did you try another another mug from a different box yet?


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Caroline I am in the UK, if you want to PM me I may be abe to send you one of my mugs to test.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

diveuk said:


> Caroline I am in the UK, if you want to PM me I may be abe to send you one of my mugs to test.


Caroline, you should jump all over this. Do the $5 test before the $500 test. This is the low hanging fruit.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

CarolineA said:


> How do you flush the ink out?


If you can contact Conde in USA or go to Sublimatable Products, Allover T-Shirt Printing, Heat Transfer Production Systems, Sublimation Inks, Heat Press Machines - Order Online! - Conde Systems, Inc. and try searching for info.Click on videos at bottom of page and search.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

_ think you could going at the time wrong if that press is like mine which look identical. do this press the mode button and set it to 365 then press the mode button again and set it to 385 now press the mode button again set it to 100 press mode again and it should start counting up to 365 (have a test mug in) have your other mug ready and now when it gets to 365 it will beep. take out the test mug (Its hot use something to grab the handle) put the mug your pressing in.and push the square button *Start button now the temp is go drop and count up to 385 then start to count down from 100 seconds after the beep hit the square button and take the mug out its hot remove the tape and paper with tweezerz. you should have a perfect sublimated mug. make sure the pressure on the mug is medium. I have that same press pretty sure they just changed the name like everybody does.just a different color_


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you I will try that


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

CarolineA said:


> Thank you I will try that


this is the finished product from my press. I got the water bottle from a .99 cents store and was surprised it sublimated. went back and brought there whole stock lol.


----------



## ksergentakis (Nov 1, 2012)

First most likely incorrect ink. Second are you using a second sheet of paper in press (copier paper is fine)?

Third keep a pan of warm water and put mug in after you remove from press (not cold mug will crack).

All else fails change ink and paper. Order new.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I have changed the ink, I know it's not that and I have the right paper


----------



## ksergentakis (Nov 1, 2012)

Make sure you are printing on correct side of the paper. IF the ink is correct and everything you described that is the only thing I can think off.

and you are using products designed for sublimation.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you tried those settings i posted. That machine has 2 different settings. Then a counter


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Caroline....the way this thread is going you are never going to find the answer....Unless you eliminate one issue at a time.
1) get someone to send you an image on their sublimation paper... then use your press and mug...if you get a good image, then you know it is your paper or ink..
2) Next send your sublimated image to some to press on their mug...if they report success than you know your ink is good and the likely culprit is your press.

I would first try number one...I think someone in the UK offered to help...take them up on it..

you have to eliminate one issue at a time..

I think that in the EU there are 3 kinds of sublimation ink..
Sublijet
Artainium
Rotech

those are all owned by Sawgrass...the other inks are most likely chinese and are subject some issues..especially with the ICC profiles or lack thereof


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

Best advice right there. Please post back your findings, would love to know what you came up with.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Might just give up haha


----------



## ksergentakis (Nov 1, 2012)

Where r u located?


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm located in Nottinghamshire, uk


----------



## ksergentakis (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry kind of far. I am sure you can get someone local. Also, make sure you are printing on correct side of the paper. the side you should be printing on is whiter than the back.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

My offer still stands. PM me you mailing address and I will send you an image on my paper with my ink that i use almost every day. If it works on your mug press you will know the press is good. I will also include a blank sheet of paper. If that works you know the issue is the ink.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> My offer still stands. PM me you mailing address and I will send you an image on my paper with my ink that i use almost every day. If it works on your mug press you will know the press is good. I will also include a blank sheet of paper. If that works you know the issue is the ink.


She still won't know if the mugs are coated.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Did you try my see settings


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I've just bough some new mugs from listawoodtradesupplies. And some new paper. Absolutely nothing happened! The mug just went yellow and no photo printed on it


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

can you post a picture of you machine.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PixMax-Subl...UTF8&qid=1390409270&sr=8-1&keywords=Mug+press
This is the mug press I have


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

CarolineA said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/PixMax-Subl...UTF8&qid=1390409270&sr=8-1&keywords=Mug+press
> This is the mug press I have


 can you tell me your settings on there and how your doing it


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I've tried several settings, but the last one I tried was 360F for 180 seconds


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

You have the times on there a warm up time, temp time, then 180 time and that should count down. Set it like this push mode set to 365 push mode again set it to 385 push it one more time and set to 100 push mode again. Put a test my in and close it. It's go count up to 365 take mug out put your one you subbing in push the square button again. Should have a perfect mug.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you I will try that. Last time I had my warm up time on 280


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Have you tried contacting these folks and asking them for help?

Mug Sublimation Heat Press | Monster Doodles


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

CarolineA said:


> Thank you I will try that. Last time I had my warm up time on 280


 I had the same time and got nothing I counted down to 180. I did those settings and it was perfect. @ 400 I burned the paper to. it was 180 seconds.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I just keep having so many problems but I've changed everything now. I go to print the mug (print it I the right side, using he right ink) put it in the press, take it out and no print, just yellow


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

rip up a cotton t shirt the size of the mug and wrap it around it and try to sub that. if it works the you know its your mugs. even it a little comes off your paper.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

That's a really good idea, thank you


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

CarolineA, go to youtube.com search for BestSub Sublimation 4 in one
digital mug press tutorial. Watch the video carefully and try those settings. LMK. www.youtube.com/bestsubtv


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I've tried all the settings and I just don't know what's wrong. I've not managed to print on one mug yet. I bought new paper, new ink, new mugs. At first the print was hardly noticeable and just wiped off. With the new paper on new mugs no one tiny bit of ink goes on the mug


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Caroline, you appear to be going around in circles and wasting a lot of time and cash on this, I have offered to help before but you did not take me up on my offer,you have my post details, send me one of your mugs, some of your paper and I will try, if I can print with what you send me then it is either your press or your ink. How much pressure are you applying when you set your mugs?


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't know,quite a lot I think. But I think there's something wrong with the paper or ink. Would I be able to send you an image printed on my paper and see if it works?


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, of course.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you, very much


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Well how did this all end? Or has it?


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I feel really bad for her after reading all this but I am sorry to say you get what you pay for
Chinese heat press, Inks and paper all from Amazon!
If you want to start a business for yourself Do research! (you said you did) Do not go Cheap and try to save a buck this is what happens
All about the ink you would have seen and heard that in this post several times Sublimation Ink Sawgrass is the leader and they own Sublijet, Artainium & Rotech
Buy everything from known dealer Condi is the best! George Knight DK3 Mug Press, DyeTrans Sublimation paper, and Condi's Gator Mugs


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

gotshirts2ink said:


> I feel really bad for her after reading all this but I am sorry to say you get what you pay for
> Chinese heat press, Inks and paper all from Amazon!
> If you want to start a business for yourself Do research! (you said you did) Do not go Cheap and try to save a buck this is what happens
> All about the ink you would have seen and heard that in this post several times Sublimation Ink Sawgrass is the leader and they own Sublijet, Artainium & Rotech
> Buy everything from known dealer Condi is the best! George Knight DK3 Mug Press, DyeTrans Sublimation paper, and Condi's Gator Mugs


As far as the ink and press goes I have the same press as her but different color and I have no problem with making my mugs and I use ink from off Craigslist with no issues or ice profile. I buy from conde since the west coast office is 5 minutes away. I doubt it's her press. She can cut up a old t shirt and wrap it around the mug and press. If nothing comes off its the ink or paper


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

djque said:


> As far as the ink and press goes I have the same press as her but different color and I have no problem with making my mugs and I use ink from off Craigslist with no issues or ice profile. I buy from conde since the west coast office is 5 minutes away. I doubt it's her press. She can cut up a old t shirt and wrap it around the mug and press. If nothing comes off its the ink or paper


I sent an image to someone, and it didn't work, I bought a highly recommended printer from amazon, ink from lovecut.co.uk and my paper from lovecut.co.uk, still don't know what the problem is, I've changed the paper and ink several times. It's not due to buying cheap products because I haven't seen any change after buying more expensive products


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

CarolineA said:


> I sent an image to someone, and it didn't work, I bought a highly recommended printer from amazon, ink from lovecut.co.uk and my paper from lovecut.co.uk, still don't know what the problem is, I've changed the paper and ink several times. It's not due to buying cheap products because I haven't seen any change after buying more expensive products


 I was talking to the person that said it was cause you brought cheap stuff. I have cheap stuff to and have no issues. Just telling him he was wrong. I think it could be your paper or ink. Where did you get the more expensive stuff from


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

djque said:


> I was talking to the person that said it was cause you brought cheap stuff. I have cheap stuff to and have no issues. Just telling him he was wrong. I think it could be your paper or ink. Where did you get the more expensive stuff from


Listawood trade supplies, the paper said it was for ricoh printers too


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

CarolineA said:


> Listawood trade supplies, the paper said it was for ricoh printers too


 since you sent the image to someone is either the paper or ink.
Printer is fine and press


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

djque said:


> since you sent the image to someone is either the paper or ink.
> Printer is fine and press


I've bought 3 lots of paper, tried on both sides too. Don't think it's the ink, I bought visi sub ink from lovecut.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Caroline sent me an image of a field of yellow rapeseed flowers under a blue sky, on her paper and ink, I printed onto one of my mugs, here is the result against one of my prints.

The yellow has taken but everything else either did not transfer to the mug at all or just rubbed off, which leads meto believe that the ink is the problem.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm a late comer to this and haven't read the entirety of the thread, but from what I gathered you bought a Ricoh printer with Ricoh inks, tried to sub with that to no avail, then got sub inks? 
If so, you committed one of the big "oops" I did with my Ricoh printer. They have a reservoir for their inks, where it loads a fairly sizable amount of ink from the cartridge into the reservoir on the first startup to make sure it never runs out. By switching the inks you have contaminated that reservoir, as now you have sublimation inks in with non sublimation inks. If this is the case, it will take quite awhile to flush out all the old ink and get it clean. I ended up going through about half of my sublimation ink before I was getting proper results. About 1/4th of the way through I was getting it to sublimate, but the colors weren't right, halfway I was getting the proper colors. I think Conde gave me some file to clean out the heads that I just kept printing and testing with.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

You are absolutely correct, I advised Caroline to keep running head cleaning cycles to clear the reservoir of old ink.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

she can use this purge file to clean it.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

diveuk said:


> You are absolutely correct, I advised Caroline to keep running head cleaning cycles to clear the reservoir of old ink.


If this is the case, will it not work at all until it is completely clean? I keep trying but it still doesn't print at all. I have done several head cleans and used it several times


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Will not work until all of the OEM ink (Ricoh ink) has been purged.
Sorry. After purging use the settings from Best Sub video and you should be ok. Let us know.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Brian said:


> Will not work until all of the OEM ink (Ricoh ink) has been purged.
> Sorry. After purging use the settings from Best Sub video and you should be ok. Let us know.


So it won't work at all until ALL the ink is out? Won't the picture just start to improve as I flush all the ink out?


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

For sublimation to work properly, you need to start with sublimation ink only. Any mixture of subli ink with any other non subli ink will not hold on the substrate. Why?, because subli ink turns into a gas at the sublimation temperature and that gas fuses with the sublimation coating on the substrate(mug). Any other ink cannot turn into a gas and that's why it rubs off the mug. Conde in the USA does not send the original ink with the Ricoh printer because they don't want you to put that ink in the printer.
It's a pain in the butt to see all that ink going to waste but that's part of the learning curve.
Sorry.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

Brian said:


> For sublimation to work properly, you need to start with sublimation ink only. Any mixture of subli ink with any other non subli ink will not hold on the substrate. Why?, because subli ink turns into a gas at the sublimation temperature and that gas fuses with the sublimation coating on the substrate(mug). Any other ink cannot turn into a gas and that's why it rubs off the mug. Conde in the USA does not send the original ink with the Ricoh printer because they don't want you to put that ink in the printer.
> It's a pain in the butt to see all that ink going to waste but that's part of the learning curve.
> Sorry.


So what do you suggest I do?  use the sublimation ink to keep flushing it out? Or is my printer pretty much ruined? Haha


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

CarolineA said:


> So what do you suggest I do?  use the sublimation ink to keep flushing it out? Or is my printer pretty much ruined? Haha


Printers not ruined, just have some new ink carts ready, it may take a lot of ink to get the system completely clean of the original ink.


----------



## CarolineA (Jan 12, 2014)

diveuk said:


> Printers not ruined, just have some new ink carts ready, it may take a lot of ink to get the system completely clean of the original ink.


Oh good! Thank you for your help  I'll let you all know if it works


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Find out from the supplier who sold you your printer if they have cleaning fluid for the Ricoh printer, or go online and try to get some. Use that to flush the printer then put Subli ink in.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I think she got sub ink when she first got the printer. I dont see no regular ink


----------



## cajunhillbilly (Aug 23, 2012)

CarolineA said:


> Just spent £200 on new ink and the picture barely shows up and just wipes off... Any help?


Are you sure you have sublimation mugs? It sounds like you have regular mugs. I use the same setup expect for a cheap mug press that I bought off of e-bay, and I have never had any trouble.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

diveuk said:


> Caroline sent me an image of a field of yellow rapeseed flowers under a blue sky, on her paper and ink, I printed onto one of my mugs, here is the result against one of my prints.
> 
> The yellow has taken but everything else either did not transfer to the mug at all or just rubbed off, which leads meto believe that the ink is the problem.


Eliminates the mug theory.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Curious to know what any of the Suppliers think is the problem. Conde? Coastal? Best Sub? Anyone?


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, without being able to test the products, it's difficult to pinpoint the problem. From what I've read, I believe the ink is either not sublimation ink OR that (as suggested) it's mixed with inkjet ink in the printer. When only yellow transfers onto a substrate, it's a tell-tale sign that inkjet ink is being used or is in the mix somehow. I agree with the suggestions that a complete printer cleaning is probably going to be the best option in order to get a good sublimation transfer.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for replying. Would you have or know of a cleaning fluid for the Ricoh printers?


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

I'm sorry - I'm not aware of a cleaning fluid for the Ricoh printers to help with this process.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Did you ever solve the issue


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Any updates on this


----------



## Johnwilliam (May 7, 2014)

I read the whole thread and hoped to see the final outcome, but nothing??

The suspense is killing What was it? The ink got mixed with none sublimation? or was it the paper?

Don't leave us hangin' LOL


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Im thinking she gave up


----------

